# James May: The Reassembler



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Top Gear fans are already familiar with James "Captain Slow" May's exploits in pedantry.

Here's 29 minutes of May reassembling an old Tokai Strat copy. I didn't think I could learn anything about how guitars work from someone who doesn't play, but I sure learned a lot about screwdriver philosophy.


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

I came here to post just that. Sheesh!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

He is a trained musician -- A keen flutist and pianist, he studied Music at Pendle College, Lancaster University


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Good to finally find out why I have messed up some screw heads through time...wrong %$^&*ing driver!


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

greco said:


> Good to finally find out why I have messed up some screw heads through time...wrong %$^&*ing driver!


Yeah! 

Where the fuck do we get those Japanese screwdrivers?


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

Jamdog said:


> Yeah!
> 
> Where the fuck do we get those Japanese screwdrivers?


Ebay is a good bet. There are some on Amazon as well. *Maybe* a well-stocked Japanese motorcycle shop, but you may well be told there's no such thing. There is also Vessel Tools who also have such neat stuff as ceramic tweakers for variable capacitors.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Ah yes, James May. He the most British person I know. He is even more British than the Queen.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

That was rather enjoyable.


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

Jamdog said:


> Yeah!
> 
> Where the fuck do we get those Japanese screwdrivers?


If you want, I can go check my local hardware store. You could try eBay, but it's a crapshoot if they're any good.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you for posting this, big fan of Captain Slow.


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Jul 21, 2016)

JIS drivers are available through any true electronics distributor, as virtually all Japanese-made electronics use JIS screws.
May already noted the Phillips screw was designed to be torque-limited and to cam out upon reaching the specified torque level (based on the fastener size), and that using a Phillips driver on a JIS fastener will damage the fastener. However the reverse is not the case ... you can freely use JIS drivers on Phillips fasteners without fear of damaging the Phillips fastener. So, there is no reason to actually own Phillips drivers.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Johnny2Bad said:


> JIS drivers are available through any true electronics distributor, as virtually all Japanese-made electronics use JIS screws.
> May already noted the Phillips screw was designed to be torque-limited and to cam out upon reaching the specified torque level (based on the fastener size), and that using a Phillips driver on a JIS fastener will damage the fastener. However the reverse is not the case ... you can freely use JIS drivers on Phillips fasteners without fear of damaging the Phillips fastener. So, there is no reason to actually own Phillips drivers.


Fuck Philips. I want JIS from now on! 


ROFL. Thanks for the information!


----------

